# no sound when Onkyo TX-NR709



## informel

Lately, my Onkyo started to mis-behave.

When I turn it on in the morning I see video on my TV but no audio, I have to power it off and on 2 or 3 times before the audio comes on.

I know it is OK when i hear a second click (they still have mechanical relay in there?)


----------



## willis7469

Sounds like what my 808 did right before the hdmi board failed. They did fix it out of warranty however. Shoot them an email. Jose Torres is the guy I went through. It's rough being without, but if they'll still cover it, it's worth the wait.


----------



## Steeve-O

Feel like HDMI board that is going bad. 

Another Onkyo falling to it's HDMI board death. My TX-SR608 did the samething before dying a few month later. It was past warranty and costed 350$ to fix. I hope yours is still under warranty.


----------



## tcarcio

Onkyo has extended it's warranty of hdmi board failures until 2018 and is taking care of repairs for free. Here is the thread with all the info you need. http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...units-extending-warrranties-until-2018-a.html


----------



## informel

tcarcio said:


> Onkyo has extended it's warranty of hdmi board failures until 2018 and is taking care of repairs for free. Here is the thread with all the info you need. http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...units-extending-warrranties-until-2018-a.html


Do you know if they do the same in Canada?


----------



## Steeve-O

I checked if mine was eligible and apparently it is not... I'm sort of enraged that they now offer this program (since I asked them about 4 month ago if they would do anything and said no) and I'm more enraged that my Onkyo isn't covered... If everything goes well with my Denon X3000 for the next few years I will not touch an Onkyo anymore for sure. They worst part is that it was a great AVR and I like it a lot.

I hope you can get yours fixed.


----------



## Steeve-O

informel said:


> Do you know if they do the same in Canada?


On the Onkyo program page it is written that this program cover USA and Canada citizen.


----------



## tcarcio

informel said:


> Do you know if they do the same in Canada?


Like Steev-O said they say they do. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## informel

Steeve-O said:


> On the Onkyo program page it is written that this program cover USA and Canada citizen.


Sounds good to me, I use to turn it off and on and eventually the sound would come on, but today it just won't work


----------



## tcarcio

Go to this link and see if it is included for free repair. http://www.onkyousa.com/Support/service_info.php#


----------



## informel

I am a happy camper now, I am eligible and they will send me a prepaid box, HTS you saved my day (I have to cut my expense since they my employer told me that my job will be terminate at the end of January).


----------



## tcarcio

Congrats...:T


----------



## informel

just receive my box today, I will pack it up and send it for repair.

The funny thing is that one of my friend phone me last week and told me that he has the same problem, he does not like to fool around with that and wants to pay me to fill in the info...


----------

